# 2500HD Timbrens



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

OK so do timbrens really make a big difference? as u can see from my sig i have a 2500hd 6.0 GM and a 7.5' Xblade... anyone have before and after pics of a timbren setup? or anything similar?


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Search Chevy 2500HD timbrens and you'll find tons of info. Or just timbren. I just put a set on my truck but I don't have the plow on yet. Most people highly recommend them. A few people think they make the truck ride too rough.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

They make a big difference when you have a heavy plow and a heavy front end to begin with. I don't think you'll see a huge difference since you have the 6.0L and only a 7.5' blade. Different story if you had a big plow, poly plow, or the 6.6L...


----------



## 1999 GMC 1500 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just got them for my GMC Sierra 1500 w/ 7 1/2 RD fisher. It had a 3 inch drop with out them, now its only a 1/2 inch drop.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What cab do you have on your truck blake? If they are not installed properly they can impact ride.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

2COR517;829582 said:


> What cab do you have on your truck blake? If they are not installed properly they can impact ride.


dont want to steel your thread but i am considering getting a set but am also worried about the ride.

ive got a 03 2500hd 6.0l reg cab. with a western ultramount with a 7.5 poly pro 
front end sags alot and will hit the ground when going over rail road tracks.

do you think timbrens will help?

and will they ride rough on my truck when the plow isnt on?

I will have them profesionally installed as well

any siggestions would help thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Joesno;832444 said:


> dont want to steel your thread but i am considering getting a set but am also worried about the ride.
> 
> ive got a 03 2500hd 6.0l reg cab. with a western ultramount with a 7.5 poly pro
> front end sags alot and will hit the ground when going over rail road tracks.
> ...


With only a 7.5 pro you don't need Timbrens Joe, you need a torsion bar adjustment and a fresh set of shocks. A 7.5 pro isn't even heavy.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Joe - Timbrens should be just what you need.


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

Alright...i am another thread hijacker...Truck in my sig is 03 2500HD 6.0 with 8'2" Boss V-Blade, Timbrens or no? Also, i understand the Timbrens are just larger bump stops for the lower control arm, right? If so, how much taller are they compared to stock? I have what i believe to be stock bump stops on my truck and are orange in color and after replacing my hub, upper, and lower ball joints on passenger side of truck i noticed that the suspension seems to rest on the stoppers already. Maybe i am looking at this wrong. I had the plow installed on the truck when i bought it new and don't recall anything about the shop installing aftermarket stops with the plow. Thank you and sorry again for the hi-jack.. Jake


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry about the delayed response guys and its an extended cab short bed.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

The ones on my ford were CONSDIERABLY larger and stornger(or so it seems) than the factory ones, and yes they are just extended bump stops, or as they call them, Hollow AEON springs.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ibew697;832558 said:


> Alright...i am another thread hijacker...Truck in my sig is 03 2500HD 6.0 with 8'2" Boss V-Blade, Timbrens or no? Also, i understand the Timbrens are just larger bump stops for the lower control arm, right? If so, how much taller are they compared to stock? I have what i believe to be stock bump stops on my truck and are orange in color and after replacing my hub, upper, and lower ball joints on passenger side of truck i noticed that the suspension seems to rest on the stoppers already. Maybe i am looking at this wrong. I had the plow installed on the truck when i bought it new and don't recall anything about the shop installing aftermarket stops with the plow. Thank you and sorry again for the hi-jack.. Jake


Timbrens are more than just a longer "bumpstop"..which btw your truck has no bumpstops per say, they are jounce bumpers. And are designed to be in contact with the control arm at normal ride height as it acts as a progressive spring in addition to the torsion bar to carry the load. So the fact that your control arm is resting on the jounce bumper is completely normal and correct as designed but there is room for improvement for plow use. Thats where a torsion bar adjustment and a set of Timbrens come into play.


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a 2007 chevy 2500 and a 8'2" poly V XT and just put timbrens on it w/o the timbrens there was a 3" sag in the front end just put the plow on today to move it and there was only about a 1/2' sag and when the plow is off I really don't even feel the difference in the ride with the timbrens


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

My truck doesn't ride any worse with the timbrens on. And there is almost no sag with a 9 ft. plow.

There are pictures here....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=830787#post830787


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

B&B;832455 said:


> With only a 7.5 pro you don't need Timbrens Joe, you need a torsion bar adjustment and a fresh set of shocks. A 7.5 pro isn't even heavy.


Do you think that if i got new shocks and timbrens it would be over doing it???

id really like to level out the front of my truck anyways and if timbrens would do that then i want them. but really my main concern the ride.

when you say torsion adjustment are you saying i need to crank up the torsion bars. if so i hear that that can wear out your truck quicker and that the ride definentally gets stiffer????


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Timbrens will _not_ level out the front end. All they do is mitigate the amount of sag when the plow is in the air. They don't change anything when the plow is off the truck. I have them on my truck year round and I can't say the ride is much worse, at all, compared to the factory jounce stops.

As for the torsion bars, that's how you can adjust the ride height when the plow is not on the truck. The rough ride that results from a torsion bar adjustment is from the suspension bottoming out. If you look below the upper A-arm, you'll see a steel plate about an inch below. That's your droop stop. The more you lift via the torsion key, the smaller the space is between the upper A-arm and the droop stop. The unofficial collective limit of lift says that you should have a minimum of 3/4 inch between the droop stop and the bottom of the A-arm, when at rest on a level surface. Any less than 3/4 inch, and your ride quality goes way down.

The 'wear out quicker' part is true because of the angle of stress on the upper ball joint. The more lift you have, the quicker they wear out. If you want to properly level the truck, you'll need new A-arms and new (longer) shocks or shock extensions. A quality company that makes kits for our trucks is Cognito Motorsports.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

ok well thanks everyone for your comments. i think im gonna go with timbrens, and new shocks all the way around the truck. As far as leveling out the truck i hear this will not improve it so ill just deal with it, not that big of a deal. 

hopefully this wont be too pricey but i know it needs to be done because the sag is really bad with the plow on.

thanks


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Where do you plow in Cincy?


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

loveland, mason, montgomery, kenwood, and got 1 in ft. thomas kentucky.

what about you?

who did you have install your timbrens? im thinking about haveing pickups plus do it down off of reading rd. but last time i had them do work they made some minor mistakes from not taking their time.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

We do mostly hospitals and 'mission critical' sites that need to be staffed at all times, but we are expanding to commercial accounts also this year. Mostly in Clifton, Mason, Liberty Township, and Forest Park.

http://www.wedosnow.com/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't forget to check the configuration of the Ultramount for clearance.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Q101ATFD;833666 said:


> We do mostly hospitals and 'mission critical' sites that need to be staffed at all times, but we are expanding to commercial accounts also this year. Mostly in Clifton, Mason, Liberty Township, and Forest Park.
> 
> http://www.wedosnow.com/


which hospitals?

Thats nice to be on site at all times. the moneys gotta be good.


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

All of Childrens campus', and some of the Health Alliance buildings. I'll be the first to admit that I'm spoiled, but how many people can say they put 65 miles on their truck in one parking lot???


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Q101ATFD;834076 said:


> All of Childrens campus', and some of the Health Alliance buildings. I'll be the first to admit that I'm spoiled, but how many people can say they put 65 miles on their truck in one parking lot???


wow i give you props on being able to do that difficult of an area.


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

I have spoken to my local Firestone representative about Level-Rite Air Bilstein Shocks for the front end of out 2500HD Crew Cab Diesel. He claimed Firestone has done extensive research and engineering for guys installing snow plows on GM trucks. I just purchased a set, have them installed, and so far am extremely impressed with them well beyond utilizing just Timbrens and a couple of cranks on the torsion bars. Will try to keep everyone posted on my impressions as the season goes on.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Deckscapes;834724 said:


> I have spoken to my local Firestone representative about Level-Rite Air Bilstein Shocks for the front end of out 2500HD Crew Cab Diesel. He claimed Firestone has done extensive research and engineering for guys installing snow plows on GM trucks. I just purchased a set, have them installed, and so far am extremely impressed with them well beyond utilizing just Timbrens and a couple of cranks on the torsion bars. Will try to keep everyone posted on my impressions as the season goes on.


Make sure you go in and reinforce both the bottom and sides of the shock mount. Just a tip from a couple seasons (and trucks) worth of experiences since they were originally released.


----------

